

Maxko87's auto-submitter for ExtremeTech stories - benologist
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wMnxadUXbcIJ:https://github.com/maxko87/hn-submit+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk

======
mparlane
Gaming the system, well done. The reason this works is that there is no
punishment for stories that no one cares about.

You could literally submit the internet as it was created to HN and all you
get are points.

~~~
dbaupp
You also get banned.

~~~
mparlane
Is it right to assume that you are a mod based on the fact that you have no
down arrow?

edit: Ah, thanks benologist :)

~~~
benologist
You can't downvote direct replies to yourself.

------
Empro
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=maxko87>

